# Weekend trip Price area



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm going to be hunting antelope around Price this weekend and would like to try my hand at catching some trout while I'm in the area. I have caught all of one trout on the fly (nymphing with a San Juan worm on the Guadelupe River, TX about 5 years ago). Would appreciate any pointers or general areas to try. Not a novice fly fisher, just most of my experience is double hauling 7 and 9 wts on bonefish flats.

If I can get the antelope out of the way quickly I was thinking of going up into the Manti and trying any lake and stream I came across, while watching for grouse at the same time. Or I'll be trying to find some chukars and cottontails and getting my first couple Upland a slams done.

I read Scofield is a mess, so does that mean the Price River is a mess all the way down through Woodside? 

I live in Texas, so I won't be making daily trips to your honey hole if that helps.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the Price River. Plenty of brownies to be had.

Cottonwood Creek would be worth your while too.

Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

sawsman said:


> Nothing wrong with the Price River. Plenty of brownies to be had.
> 
> Cottonwood Creek would be worth your while too.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt!


I would say the upper section of the Price River and not the part that runs through Price and to the east if there is even any water in it right now.

I would actually go with Hunting Creek above the power plant west of Huntington. Just a short drive from Price.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

According to the latest release information - Scofield release was at 10 CFS and now the release is 0 CFS. This is a disaster for the fishery.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep was up there this weekend 0 water coming out of the dam and just pools of water no flowing water.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Lots of grouse around scofield. Check starvation road area for some cottontails


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for the tips. Huntington creek below Electric looks like a neat area. Anybody fish Cottonwood Creek below Joes Valley? Not far from Huntington but looks like a totally different area as far as tree cover, etc.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't fished Cottonwood Creek in a long time but on Huntington Creek just be aware of the private property below the dam.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah. I have the OnXMaps and I am looking at the recreation map on the DWR's website with the private land displayed. Looks like there is 10-15 miles of public waterfront along Huntington. Maybe a bit less below Joes Valley.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Two weeks ago I fished lights out at Huntington reservoir using streamers in olive and black and a couple hoppers. Caught several tiger trout that were great eating. That may be a bit farther than you want to travel, but well worth the effort. Good luck and tight lines.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

I'll be on the Huntington tomorrow. Got my hunt finished up, threw my back out packing her back to the truck a mile. Advil and a beer for me and time for bed.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Hope you've had a great day fishing. Let us know how you did.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

Well, tried Huntington creek and think all I did was scare every fish I saw half to death. I ended up going up the Grassy Lake above Joes Valley and caught tigers and rainbows on almost every cast (fly, spin, bait). Then this morning tried Duck Fork, Ferron, and Willow Lakes. Tried Duck Fork for cutthroat and Ferron for brookies, no luck on either. Caught a few more rainbows before heading towards home.


----------

